# Pawtucket, RI station could be reopened



## Superliner Diner (Jan 29, 2003)

> PAWTUCKET -- The old Pawtucket-Central Falls train station is a shadow of its former self. A gutted gas station sits at the edge of the run-down property facing Broad Street.
> But behind the rough-hewn edges sits the original train depot that some in Pawtucket feel can be turned back into a living, breathing transportation center.


This article can be found here.


----------

